# ft pierce to stuart area lobstering



## cutrunner

i live in stuart, anyone interested ing going lobstering on the weekends freediving? my boat or yours...


----------



## TomFL

Go north, young man. Bigger bugs up in the Ft Pierce area, north of the inlet.......

-T


----------



## cutrunner

im sure thats the case. but ive seen good numbers off stuart but all were barely legal. i just need a dive buddy.. when freediving it rele takes two people to b really succesful


----------



## HighSide25

shoulda said something last week. we had more than what we knew what to do with. but i use air, i used to freedive, but using a tank is soooo much better for bugs. spearfishing its better freediving


----------



## cutrunner

i would tank dive but i just dont have the equipment. im thinking of getting a third lung but its only a 5hp briggs and stratton and that kinda scares me


----------



## HighSide25

third lungs are cool b/c you can have 2-4 hoses on them. they are great for the fort pierce area because there are many places to hunt shallower than 30 feet. heck i caught my biggest ever in 8 feet of water. the things i dont like about a 3rd lung is the vibration feel of the air, and the chance of breathing in carbon monoxide.

i had all my dive equipment for 10-12 years. 2-3 years ago i did a big dive trip in the pacific so i upgraded my regulator. my spare regulater is now hooked up to a 60' hose. that hose is then hooked up to a 1st stage. i then attach that to an actual scuba tank and just float the tank behind me. i have nothing but my snorkel gear and a weight belt and i have used it in 40' of water no problem. when the tank gets low, it starts to get hard to breathe and i know i only have 20-25 breaths left to get to the surface, which is plenty in 30'.

its also a helluva lot cheaper than a 3rd lung.

ive been calling it a hookah, but someone this weekend just called it the super snorkel and the new name kinda got me hooked. supersnorkels are bad a :-X


----------



## cutrunner

thats a good idea. i dont know anything about scuba so i cant say otherwise


----------



## steven32708

Ive been lobstering in the keys but there i just looked for coral heads and found some. What do you do when you go off of ft pierce. Also can you catch any out of cape canaveral?


----------



## HighSide25

> What do you do when you go off of ft pierce. Also can you catch any out of cape canaveral?



theres some reeflines along those beaches, but it is usually murky water. i just stay underwater and peak my head into any nook or cranny a bug might be present. i've done the keys thing, and while it is fun, the lobster down there are way smaller, but easier to get to. up in the treasure coast area you have to work hard for them.

last weekend i was chasing a few under a sheet of wormrock, my buddy was snorkeling above me and said for 10 minutes the only body part he saw of me was my ankles. the rest was in a godforsaken ledge. but i did pull 4 or five biguns from there


----------



## SilentHunter

thanks royce.... you make feel like a million bucks!

if i had my damn snare we would of been eatin good!


----------



## Charlie

> thats a good idea. i dont know anything about scuba so i cant say otherwise


If that's the case, don't play around with compressed air. I don't know what you mean by that exactly (as in not knowing about gear or the whole sport in general), but in general if you plan on using compressed air you should have some basic training in the field of SCUBA. Last year we had someone who wan't trained in SCUBA use a Hooka system and get a Over Expansion and DCS injury due to their lack in training. So if you plan on use compressed air in any form, it's worth taking a basic SCUBA class to ensure your saftey, IMHO.

Flatsmaster, I haven't lobstered that area yet, but I heard you get more Rock Lobsters in that area than down by me in Lauderdale. They are worth looking into since they have no size or season, and if you catch 'em, you keep 'em.


----------

